# Universal Sports cycling calendar?



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

Anyone know if there's a calendar or at least a list of cycling events that Universal Sports (TV, not just online, if there's a difference) will cover in 2010? 

I think they've got rights to the Giro and they're showing Tirreno-Adriatico this week, but beyond that I can't seem to find anything. I'm considering picking up a digital antenna just to get Universal but would like to know what I can expect first. 

Thanks. And if this has been covered already, I apologize, I searched but couldn't find it...


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Found it*

I found a schedule posted on another site, but for some reason I couldn't find one on the Universal website; supposedly this is subject to change and events will be added:

March 10-16: Tirreno-Adriatico – 3pm and 8pm EST nightly; also at 11pm (10th and 11th); 12am (12th); and 1am (13th – 16th)
March 20: Milan-San Remo – 3pm EST
April 5-10: Tour of Basque Country – Noon EST
May 8-30: Giro d’Italia – Noon EST
Aug. 28-Sept. 19: Vuelta a Espana – Noon EST
Sept. 29: Road Cycling Time Trials – Men’s Under 23, Women’s Elite – 7pm EST
Sept. 30: Road Cycling Time Trials –Men’s Elite – 7pm EST
Oct. 2: Road Cycling Road Race – Men’s Under 23, Women’s Elite – 7pm EST
Oct. 3: Road Cycling Road Race –Men’s Elite – 7pm EST
Oct. 16: Giro di Lombardia – Noon EST

For comparison, here's the schedule for Vs:

2010 Epic Cycle Schedule

Tour Down Under:
1) Andre Greipel (HTC-Columbia) 3 15' 30
2) Luis Leon Sanchez (Caisse d'Epargne)
3) Greg Henderson (Sky Pro cycling Team)
The first stop on the world cycling calendar, the Santos Tour Down Under kicks off the cycling year in exhilarating style. The week-long event brings the top ProTour professional cycling teams to race on the streets of Adelaide and regional South Australia each January. Up for grabs are important UCI ProTour points and the Santos Tour Down Unders Ochre Leaders Jersey.

Tour of Qatar: 
1) Wouter Mol (Vacansoliel Pro Cycling Team) 15h 55' 17" 
2) Geert Steurs (Topsport Vlaanderen-Mercator) 15h 52' 52"
3) Tom Boonen (Quick Step) 15h 57' 02"
Qatar is big business in the cycling world, despite the not exactly bicycle friendly conditions and regularly attracts the biggest names from the sport, and the country is seriously being mooted for a Tour de France start.

Tour of Oman: 
1) Fabian Cancellara (Team Saxo Bank) 16h 02' 52"
2) Edvald Boasson Hagen (Sky Pro Cycling Team)
3) Cameron Meyer (Team Garmin-Transitions)
The city of Muscat in the Sultana of Oman, Eddy Merckx and Dirk De Pau have found an agreement in order to organise a new road cycling event, from the 14th to the 19th of February 2010 for which the technical organisation will be entrusted to Amaury Sport Organisation, organisers of the Tour de France.

Paris-Nice: 
1) Alberto Contador (Team Astana)
2) Alejandro Valverde (Caisse d'Epargne)
3) Luis Leon Sanchez (Caisse d'Epargne)
Paris-Nice, "the race to the sun", is a professional cycling stage race starting March 7th. This year the start will take place in Montfort l'Amaury

Criterium International: March 28, 2:30-4p ET
Race organiser Amaury Sport Organisation (ASO) has announced that the 2010 Criterium International - the two-day "mini Tour de France" - will take place on the island of Corsica in 2010. The race has been held in Charleville-Mézières, in the French Ardennes, since 2001. German Jens Voigt (Saxo Bank) has won the last three editions of the race.

Tour of Flanders: Sunday, April 4, 5-7p ET
The Tour of Flanders (Dutch: Ronde van Vlaanderen) is a road cycling race held in Flanders, Belgium. It is held every spring, exactly one week before Paris-Roubaix, and it used to be part of the UCI World Cup. It is now part of the UCI ProTour and is regarded as one of the 'Monuments' of the European professional cycling calendar. This year Stijn Devolder will try to defend his race title, but Heinrich Haussler is hot this year, even with a recent fall in the Volta ao Algarve.

Paris Roubaix: April 11, 6-8pm ET
Paris-Roubaix is one of the oldest cycle races of the professional road cycling calendar. First run in 1896, there are 28 cobbles sections included in the race, three of them considered to be of maximum difficulty.

Fleche Wallone: April 25, 2-3pm ET
The Flèche Wallonne is an international cycling race of one day, a classic, which takes place in Belgium during the spring. This race is part of the Pro-Tour program

Liege Bastogne Liege: April 26, 12:30-2:30am ET
Liege-Bastogne-Liege is the last major spring classic. First held in 1882, Liege Bastogne Liege is known as the 'La Doyenne" because it is the oldest classic on the cycling calendar. It is one of the most prestigious and exacting events of the season. The out and back race through the Belgian Ardennes countryside is one of the most difficult races because it tests every rider's endurance and ability to race over a series of high gradient hills. Legendary climbs such as the Cote de Wanne, Saint Roche, Stockeu and la Redoute force the riders to dig deep.

Tour de Romandie: May 3, 12:30-2:30 ET
The Tour de Romandie is a stage race which is part of the UCI ProTour. It runs in the old Romandie region, in the French-speaking part of Switzerland. It began in 1947, to coincide with the 50-year celebration of the Swiss Cycling.

Tour of California: May 16-23, Time TBD Preview Show May 9 @ 2pm ET
The largest cycling event in America, the 2010 Amgen Tour of California is a Tour de France-style cycling road race, presented by AEG, that challenges the world's top professional cycling teams to compete along a demanding course from May 16-23.

Dauphine Libere: June 6, 4-6p ET & June 13, 3-5p ET
The week-long competition will start in eastern France and finish in Sallanches. A stage finish in Grenoble is planned for Friday, June 11, with a mountaintop finish taking place on L'Alpe the next day

Tour of Philadelphia: June 6, 1:30-3p ET
Philadelphia International Championship is the annual bicycle race held in the city of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. It is described as "America's top international cycling classic, and one of the richest and most prestigious one day races outside of Europe."

Tour de Suisse: June 13, 5-6pm ET & June 20, 5-7pm ET

Tour de France: July 3-25, LIVE AM Broadcasts. TimesTBD

Paris Tours: October 10, 5-6pm ET

*All times subject to change


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

can we get a sticky on this?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the information! Now I know where to watch Milan San Remo this weekend. The big difficulty with Universal Sport's on-line video replays is that it is next to impossible to navigate to the video without seeing the result first ...


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

Keep close tabs on this. Last year they had a bunch of races they were going to broadcast that mysteriously vanished.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

anyone know where "online" I can watch the Tour of Flanders?
For a race of this magnitude I cant find any online webcasters.

thanks


----------



## ganginwood (Dec 4, 2006)

does universal archive the video in case you miss it? i can't remember.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

> does universal archive the video in case you miss it? i can't remember.


They may not, but all the torrent sites do.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

dover said:


> anyone know where "online" I can watch the Tour of Flanders?
> For a race of this magnitude I cant find any online webcasters.
> 
> thanks



Most webcasts don't pop up until day of event. watch the usual suspects like the forums at myp2p.eu for europe based ones like that event.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

dover said:


> anyone know where "online" I can watch the Tour of Flanders?
> For a race of this magnitude I cant find any online webcasters.
> 
> thanks


cyclingfans.com


----------

